# egg sharing cost and info pls



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

hi, 
i have 3 children from previous husband and would dearly love baby with my partner of 4yrs who has no children of his own. im 32 and was steralised 5yrs ago so thinking egg sharing/ivf best option for us.
just wondering if anyone knows or had experience of any north east clinics offering this and the price and how long it takes to be seen.
any help or advice greatly appreciated.
thanks
joanne


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

HI Joanne

I have 4 children from a previous marriage and was strerilised 9 years ago. i also wanted a baby with my new husband of 5 years and so discussed options with my gp who also suggested we do an ivf egg share programme as it greatly reduces costs. I had my treatment under Lister fertlilty clinic in london and live in torquay south devon. the journey was very tiresome but so well worth it. I had straight forward IVF which for me was a success 1st time and im due our baby in dec. 

my whole treatment cost was £104.50 which was the hfea fee. my travel expenses by coach were £24.50 day return each time i went up for treatment. My whole cycle including this cost approx £320 cant remeber proper now.

good luck with you choice of clinic and journey.if you want to chat feel free to contact me. 
Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Joanne. Each clinic is different with the cost. I went to CARE in NOTTS which are fantastic and it cost me £500 for the IVF (drugs, blood tests, scans, EC, ET ) but we needed ICSI which was an extra £850. And with every clinic you have to pay the **** fee of £104. Also if you choose to go to blast then the price goes up.
I have had no problems with CARE at all and if you go on the **** site then it shows you the top clinics and CARE is there.

Good luck with your choice

Luv sally x x


----------

